# Old tandem I picked up this morning. No head badge and its a rear steer with painted wood wheels.



## Foxclassics (May 13, 2017)

Maker unknown?





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 13, 2017)

Very nice! 
Looks TOC, I think by the 20's the male tended toward the front. 

No clue on marker but let me know if you decide to part with him/her. 


Jesse McCauley 
Detroit, MI 

*Wanted* Iver Johnson "5 bolt" crankarms. Please PM


----------



## dfa242 (May 13, 2017)

The frame shares some attributes with this Schwinn triplet.


----------



## Foxclassics (May 13, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Very nice!
> Looks TOC, I think by the 20's the male tended toward the front.
> 
> No clue on marker but let me know if you decide to part with him/her.
> ...



It will be going to swap meets.  I'm open to offers. Thanks for your interest!

Tim Fox 
Fairborn, Ohio 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (May 13, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> The frame shares some attributes with this Schwinn triplet.
> View attachment 466219



Thanks for the post. I thought it could be a 1890's. I should adjust the handle bars down like your picture. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (May 13, 2017)

Here are some more pictures. 




















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## barracuda (May 13, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> The frame shares some attributes with this Schwinn triplet.
> View attachment 466219




I'm thinking Schwinn as well.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 13, 2017)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/83196242@N06/You can see my toc schwinn tandem here:


----------



## Rambler (May 14, 2017)

Several images of schwinn tandems in link below. I too believe it may be Schwinn.

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1899.html


----------



## Foxclassics (May 14, 2017)

Great info.  I to think its a Schwinn. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 17, 2017)

So that black paint is stubborn but xylene took care of that layer, then there is a pretty heavy duty primer but WD & fine steel wool got through it-
Protecting for years this beautiful original finish!! 
Let's hope the rest of the bike has such luck, albeit tedious luck. 















Jesse McCauley 
Detroit, MI 

*Wanted* Iver Johnson "5 bolt" crankarms. Please PM


----------



## Robertriley (May 17, 2017)

Now that's a Schwinn that I wouldn't mind owning


----------



## Foxclassics (May 18, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> So that black paint is stubborn but xylene took care of that layer, then there is a pretty heavy duty primer but WD & fine steel wool got through it-
> Protecting for years this beautiful original finish!!
> Let's hope the rest of the bike has such luck, albeit tedious luck.
> 
> ...



Sweet 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

